# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  ناسازگاری انجمن با مرورگر Google Chrome

## mmd2009

سلام.

نمیدونم مشکل از ورژنی هست که من دارم یا ناسازگار هست سایت با کروم.

اگر بقیه دوستان مشکلی ندارن بگن که من هم بدونم و از ورژن اونا استفاده بکنم.

ما IE و FF مشکلی ندارم .

با تشکر

----------


## M.T.P

من هم این مشکل رو دارم ، باز کردن تالار و بخش های مختلف سایت برنامه نویس به کندی صورت می گیرد.(البته فقط سایت برنامه نویس)
مرورگر کروم 11

----------


## FastCode

سلام
من هم با  aurora 6/android  مشکل دارم.نمیتونم رمز عبورم رو وارد کنم.
 الان با کروم ۱۰ لینوکس 4 kde هیچ مشکلی ندارم.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

با کروم 11 خیلی کند بالا میاد

----------


## Open-Source

منم با  Chromium 14 + KDE  و یا Chrome 13 + Win 7  این مشکل رو دارم.

با هیچ کدوم از فروم های vbulletin این مشکل رو ندارم.
 :متفکر:

----------


## Slytherin

> من هم این مشکل رو دارم ، باز کردن تالار و بخش های مختلف سایت برنامه نویس به کندی صورت می گیرد.(البته فقط سایت برنامه نویس)
> مرورگر کروم 11


من هم همینطور.

----------


## Rejnev

جدای از بحث کند بودن لود و مرور صفحات این سایت با کروم(که قطعا بخاطر اون تبلیغات فلش بالای سایته)، کروم tool tip های تاپیک ها رو شکسته نشون میده. یعنی اگه یک جمله شامل یک عبارت انگلیسی باشه، اینطوری میشه:
پنج شش four یک دو سه
که در اصل باید اینطوری باشه:
یک دو سه four پنج شش.

----------


## FastCode

> کروم tool tip های تاپیک ها رو شکسته نشون میده. یعنی اگه یک جمله شامل یک عبارت انگلیسی باشه، اینطوری میشه:


توی لینوکس هم همینطوریه.




> الان با کروم ۱۰ لینوکس 4 kde هیچ مشکلی ندارم.


یکم حرفم رو پس میگیرم.
کم بودن سرعت نسبت به فایرفاکس ۵ محسوسه ولی زیاد آزار دهنده نیست.

با (epiphany2.30(webkit سرعت خیلی خوبه.

دارم گیج میشم.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

مسئولین سایت نظری ندارن؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

من الان سایت رو با کروم 12 باز کردم، مشکل کندی باز شدن ربطی به این سایت نداره، بلکه مشکل از مدیریت حافظه Browser فوق است که وقتی یک صفحه بزرگ رو باز میکنه کند میشه.

----------


## M.T.P

> من الان سایت رو با کروم 12 باز کردم، مشکل کندی باز شدن ربطی به این سایت نداره، بلکه مشکل از مدیریت حافظه Browser فوق است که وقتی یک صفحه بزرگ رو باز میکنه کند میشه.


پس چرا قبلا اینطوری نبود؟
یه هفته-س که اینطوری شده.

----------


## mmd2009

> من الان سایت رو با کروم 12 باز کردم، مشکل کندی باز شدن ربطی به این سایت نداره، بلکه مشکل از مدیریت حافظه Browser فوق است که وقتی یک صفحه بزرگ رو باز میکنه کند میشه.


با کمال احترام ولی اصلا این جواب منطقی نیست

چرا سایت مهندسان ایران از ورژن  Version 4.1.3  استفاده میکنه و اصلا این مشکل رو با اون سایت بنده ندارم ولی همین مشکل رو دقیقا با وب سایت برنامه نویس  دارم که داره از ورژن  Version 4.0.8  گمان نمیکنم مشکل از مدیریت حافظه باشه اگر بود برای اون هم باید همیشن مشکل بوجود می یومد.

البته لازم به ذکر است اگر با گوگل کروم انجمن برنامه نویس رو باز کنید و  5 دقیقه صبر کنید اسکرول کردن هم خوب میشه ولی بع محض اینکه یک تاپیک رو باز کنید باز هم همین مشکل اتفاقل میفته و باید 5 دقیقه دیگه هم صبر کرد ( اینو ازمایشی انجام دادم )

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

همانطور که گفتم این مشکل ربطی به سایت برنامه نویس و وی بولتن ندارد.

لینک های زیر را ببینید: 

http://www.google.ca/search?q=vbulle...w=1680&bih=878

http://www.google.ca/support/forum/p...24a88e85&hl=en

http://www.chromeplugins.org/google/...ling-9972.html

----------


## Rejnev

احتمال 90 درصد میدم که از بنرهای فلش تبلیغاتی بالای سایت باشه.
توی فایرفاکس معمولا ایران هاست و سامسونگ نمایش داده میشن، اما توی کروم یک بنر دیگه البته به صورت لود نشده دیده میشه. این بنر فکر میکنم هنگام لود در فایرفاکس هم دیده میشه اما بعد از لود پنهان میشه.
cpu usage کروم حدود 70-80 درصد میرسه (اینتل 1.7GHz) که به حافظه کاری نداره.
این مصرف سی پی یو دو حالت بیشتر نداره
یا کد جاوا اسکریپت ناجور، یا فلش ناجور.
از زمانی که اون بنرهای خارجی اضافه شدن این مشکل پدیدار شده.
لود توی فایرفاکس هم کند شده.

----------


## mmd2009

دقیقا مشکل از وی بواتن نیست بلکه اگر بود برای بقیه انجمن ها هم همینطور اتفاقی میفتاد یک کدی یا به قول دوستمون یک اسکریپ ناجوری این انجمن داره که فقط تو کروم لود میشه انگاری یا کند لود میشه و بقیه خوب لودش میکنن یا اصلا نیمکنن  و باعث کندی میشه و جالب اینه بلاخره هم بعد از 5 دقیقه لود میشه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

به شرطی یک اسکریپت CPU Usage رو بالا میبره یک عمل خاص مثل اجرای یک حلقه یا کاری مثل اون رو انجام بده. اسکرپیت های تبلیغات بالای سایت کاری خاصی انجام نمیدن، فقط یک کد فراخوانی از راه دور به یک سرور دیگه دارند که بنر رو به صورت رندوم نمایش میده.

----------


## ricky22

> به شرطی یک اسکریپت CPU Usage رو بالا میبره یک عمل خاص مثل اجرای یک حلقه یا کاری مثل اون رو انجام بده. اسکرپیت های تبلیغات بالای سایت کاری خاصی انجام نمیدن، فقط یک کد فراخوانی از راه دور به یک سرور دیگه دارند که بنر رو به صورت رندوم نمایش میده.


 آقای کرامتی وقتی که یک صحفه را از سایت باز می کنیم سایت مدت زمان محسوسی منتظر این اسکریپت میمونه که من از 2 جا امتحان کردم و تحملش واقعا عذاب آور هست.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

دارم رویش کار می کنم.

----------


## amirjalili

البته من تا به حال مشکلی با کروم نداشته ام اما خود سایت قسمت هدرش جدیدا باز میشه اما بخش محتوی طول میشکه بیاد.

----------


## سوداگر

بهترین مرورگرها برای این سایت فایرفاکس و اینترنت اکسپلورر بودن ولی کروم بعد از لاگین شدن باید روی یه لینکی کلیک بکنیم یا صفحه رو رفرش کنیم تا مشخصات ما رو بالای سایت بیاره! نمیدونم چرا!

----------

